# Nunca creí/creía/he creído en la felicidad



## Novata.tw

Hola a todos. Creo que estas trse frases son correctas, y creo que hay diferencias de significado entre ellas, pero no sé cuáles son. ¿Podrían enseñarmelas? Gracias

Nunca creí en la felicidad.
Nunca creía en la felicidad.
Nunca he creído en la felicidad.


----------



## kunvla

Hola:


1. Nunca creí en la felicidad. = Todos esos años / Toda la vida / Todo el tiempo no creí en la felicidad ( pero cambié de mi opinión, por ejemplo, y ahora sí creo en ella).

2. Nunca he creído en la felicidad.  = Todos estos años / Toda la vida / Todo el tiempo no he creído en la felicidad (y todavía sigo sin ceer en ella).

1. + 2. = _¿cuánto (tiempo)?_ El _nunca_ aquí es el adverbio de duración y su contraponente es _siempre_ (= todo el tiempo, en todo momento).


3. Nunca creía en la felicidad. = Ninguna vez / En ninguna ocasión (cuando la veía venir, por ejemplo) creía en la felicidad.

3. = _¿cada cuánto (tiempo)?_ El _nunca_ aquí es el adverbio de frecuencia y su contraponente es _siempre_ (= cada vez, en cada ocasión).


Así al menos lo veo yo.

Saludos,


----------



## Bandama

De acuerdo en todo con Kunvla, pero añado que en algunos países de escaso uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto, fundamentalmente del Cono Sur, la opción 1 comprendería para muchos hablantes las funciones de 1 y 2.


----------



## Novata.tw

muchas gracias!!!! Pero sigo sin conseguir entender la diferencia entre 1ª y 3ª frase.


----------



## flljob

Nunca creí en la felicidad. Se refiere a una acción terminada e irrepetible. 
Mientras viví nunca creí en la felicidad. 
Cuando fui niño nunca creí en la felicidad.
Cuando trabajé en esa fábrica nunca creí en la felicidad.

Nunca he creído en la felicidad. Es decir ni antes ni ahora creo en la felicidad, pero existe la posibilidad de que algún día crea en ella.


----------



## Bandama

Novata.tw said:


> muchas gracias!!!! Pero sigo sin conseguir entender la diferencia entre 1ª y 3ª frase.



Ha que decir que "Nunca creía en la felicidad" (en imperfecto) es una frase poco habitual, ya que normalmente una creencia se tiene permanentemente y no a ratos. Tal vez si utilizamos otro verbo parecido, lo podrás ver más claro:

"Cuando conocía a alguien, Alberto nunca pensaba si le gustaba o no, sino en cómo podría sacar provecho de aquella nueva amistad"

Es decir, se trata de un pensamiento repetido cada vez que conocía a alguien.

Sería posible encontrar algún ejemplo verosimil con creer. 

En el sentido de "pensar":

"Cuando se enfrentaba a un nuevo problema, Alberto nunca creía al principio que pudiera afectarle, pero al final terminaba cayendo en el desánimo" 

En el sentido de "tener fe":

"Alberto nunca (se) creía las historias que le contaba su abuelo sobre fantasmas y espíritus malignos"


----------



## kunvla

Aquí pongo dos ejemplos sacado de un relato:


> ELLA:
> 
> Me llamo Paula. Nunca creí en el amor verdadero, y siempre pensé que el amor eterno era una gran mentira de la humanidad. Y yo, que creía que no eran ciertas tantas cosas, me volví loca por un beso. Un mísero e insignificante beso. Un roce. Unos segundos. Y luego, nada.


(Ella no creí en el amor verdadero toda la vida / todos los años pasados hasta que se enamoró. No lo hizo durante cierto período de tiempo en su vida)




> ÉL:
> 
> Me llamo Manuel. Nunca creía en el amor verdadero, por que jamás me preocupé por él. Durante mi vida solo me preocupé de llevar a mi cama a las mas guapas de las mujeres, de disfrutar de sus cuerpos una noche, y de después olvidarme incluso de su nombre. Nunca me enamoré de ninguna. A veces ni siquiera las veía. Solo disfrutaba del instante que me daban, y después, ya todo terminaba.


(Él no creía en el amor verdadero en ninguna ocasión (relación amorosa) de las que tuvo, y las tuvo frecuentemente en su vida hasta que se enamoró)


Me gustaría saber opiniones de los hispanoparlantes con respecto a si he acertado _con la interpretación_ de estos dos ejemplos. Si no, espero que me corrijan. Muchas gracias de antemano.


Saludos,


----------



## Mate

Es bastante forzado —por no decir improbable (y hasta me atrevería a decir imposible)— construir una frase con "Nunca creía en la felicidad".


----------



## mirx

Él jamás pensaba en los demás, nunca hacía obras buenas, nunca perdonaba, nunca creía en la felicidad. Pensaba que todo era amargo, que todo era gris, hasta que un día...


----------



## Mate

mirx said:


> Él jamás pensaba en los demás, nunca hacía obras buenas, nunca perdonaba, nunca creía en la felicidad. Pensaba que todo era amargo, que todo era gris, hasta que un día...


En tercera persona sí, pero todas las que el OP plantea en el primer post son en primera.


----------



## mirx

Ahora he cambiado, soy diferente, por favor perdóname. En aquel entonces era un tonto, un chiquillo, nunca pensaba en los demás, nunca creía lo que me decían, pensaba que era mentira. Ahora sé que era la verdad.


----------



## Mate

Yo te perdono. No soy un tipo rencoroso. Ahora vos por favor haceme una frase en donde diga (yo) nunca creía en la felicidad (que no es lo mismo que "yo nunca creía lo que me decían". 
Ahí sí que me saco el sombrero (primero me pongo uno y después me lo saco haciendo una reverencia). 

Si contestás y no respondo es porque mañana me tengo que levantar temprano.


----------



## Bloodsun

_Yendo atrás en el tiempo, comprendo que mi vida en esa época no era más que una serie de amargas experiencias. Sostenía una relación tras otra, cada una importante a su manera, emocionante, inolvidable. Pero, ahora que puedo ser sincero conmigo mismo, he de decir que ninguna de esas veces me entregaba por completo a ellas. Nunca me sentía del todo seguro en sus brazos, nunca confiaba del todo en que no se irían, nunca veía posible un final eterno. Nunca creía en la felicidad, sino que siempre, cada vez, encontraba una razón para no creer. En esa época era imposible que creyese, nunca lo hacía, y por eso siempre terminaba solo. Aún no la había conocido a ella._


¿Más o menos te va, Mate?


----------



## mirx

¡Sabía que eras un idiota, alguien falso, espurio! Eso me cegaba a todo lo demás y no creía en nanda bueno, creía en la desdicha pero nunca creía en la felicidad, nunca creía que podía haber algo mejor, nunca en la bienaventura. 

Nunca hubo diferencia entre élla y yo, los dos eramos desdichados, por eso yo nunca creía en la felicidad, nunca creía en el porvenir y mucho menos en el amor. Y si yo nunca creía en la felicidad cuando estuvo aquí, ¿por qué hacerlo hora que se me escapaba entre los dedos?


----------



## _SantiWR_

Novata.tw said:


> muchas gracias!!!! Pero sigo sin conseguir entender la diferencia entre 1ª y 3ª frase.



Concuerdo con flljob, "_nunca creí en la felicidad_" habla de un hecho acabado que sucedió una vez y como tal ya no se puede enmendar. Las razones para que acabara pueden ser varias: que explícitamente me refiero a una época acabada (cuando trabajé en esa fábrica), que pasé a mejor vida, que cambié de idea, que la misma cuestión dejó de tener sentido, etc. Si digo "_nunca he creído en la felicidad_", la cuestión todavía está abierta.


Santiago.


----------



## Novata.tw

muchas gracias a ustedes por haberme ayudado con tantas explicaciones interesantes. 
Pero... entonces, ¿se usa o no "nunca creía en la felicidad"???
Sigo sin poder entender la diferencia entre:
nunca creí en la felicidad.
nunca creía en la felicidad.


----------



## torrebruno

Nunca creí en la felicidad: sigo sin creer en la felicidad
Nunca creía en la felicidad: eso era antes porque ahora sí ya creo

¿Tampoco?


----------



## mirx

Novata.tw said:


> muchas gracias a ustedes por haberme ayudado con tantas explicaciones interesantes.
> Pero... entonces, ¿se usa o no "nunca creía en la felicidad"???
> Sigo sin poder entender la diferencia entre:
> nunca creí en la felicidad. Tiempo indefinido en el pasado.
> nunca creía en la felicidad. Tiempo delimitado o periodo en el pasado



No es nada usual una construcción así.


----------



## Novata.tw

He ordenado un poco de sus respuestas y... ¿es así?

Nunca creyó en la felicidad: antes hubo una época en la que que él no creyó en la felicidad, y no sabemos si ahora sigue sin creer en la felicidad o ya se ha cambiado de opinión.

Nunca creía en la felicidad: eso era antes, porque ahora ya cree en ella.


----------



## mirx

Novata.tw said:


> He ordenado un poco de sus respuestas y... ¿es así?
> 
> Nunca creyó en la felicidad: antes hubo una época en la que que él no creyó en la felicidad, y no sabemos si ahora sigue sin creer en la felicidad o ya se ha cambiado de opinión.
> 
> Nunca creía en la felicidad: eso era antes, porque ahora ya creo en ella.



Me parece acertado tu razonamiento.


----------



## torrebruno

Novata.tw said:


> He ordenado un poco de sus respuestas y... ¿es así?
> 
> Nunca creyó en la felicidad: antes hubo una época en la que que él no creyó en la felicidad, y no sabemos si ahora sigue sin creer en la felicidad o ya se ha cambiado de opinión. No, Novata, no ha cambiado de opinión, porque si lo hubiera hecho hubiera usado la otra expresión: "Nunca creía en la felicidad"
> 
> Nunca creía en la felicidad: eso era antes, porque ahora ya cree en ella.


----------



## kunvla

Hola:

El uso de los tiempos depende del sentido que se le de al adverbio _nunca_, o sea, el de la duración (todo el tiempo [que...]) o el de la frecuencia/repetición (cada vez [que...]). 

En el sentido de duración se usa el pretérito perfecto simple (creyó) -el período de tiempo está ubicado en el pasado ya terminado-, o el pretérito perfecto compuesto (ha creído) -el hablante se refiere al período de tiempo empezado en el pasado pero aún no terminado en el presente. 

En el sentido de la frecuencia/repetición se usa el pretérito imperfecto (creiá). El hablante se refiere al pasado en que sucedía algo varias veces, sin decir si siguió hacerlo o no, si eso en el entonces se acabó o no.


Saludos,


----------



## caelum

Nunca creí que me amó. (La relación se ve como un bloque de tiempo único.)

Nunca creía cuando me decía que me amaba. (Me lo decía en varias ocasiones.)


----------



## jilar

caelum said:


> Nunca creí que me amó. (La relación se ve como un bloque de tiempo único.)
> 
> Nunca creía cuando me decía que me amaba. (Me lo decía en varias ocasiones.)



El verbo creer, cuando se formula en negativo, pide el uso de subjuntivo. (No creí que estuvieras tan cansado, No creí que pudieras hacerlo)

"Que me amó" , con indicativo, es un hecho real. Entonces unir "no creer" + un hecho real, sería una contradicción.

De ahí usar el subjuntivo, donde "que me amara" pasa a ser una conjetura.
Puede ser que me amara o no, el hecho real yo no lo sé (por tanto solo puedo conjeturar sobre él), pero fuera como fuese yo nunca creí que lo hiciera (=amarme).

Diferente es si quieres decir esto:
Me amó (un hecho que ahora, al momento de hablar, conoces o te das cuenta), pero yo nunca lo creí.
¿Qué es lo que no creíste? Que te amara.
Esto último te lo digo porque tu segunda frase apunta a esta idea. Y en esa frase tuya deberías añadir un "lo" o un "la" entre "nunca" y "creía" según el género de esa persona.
Si hablas de una novia, la. Y un novio, lo.


----------



## caelum

¡Por eso se me hacía tan mal cuando lo escribí! Gracias. Creí tener la idea correcta, pero no me di cuenta del error porque no lo había dicho en voz alta.


----------



## Nomenclature

jilar said:


> El verbo creer, cuando se formula en negativo, pide el uso de subjuntivo. (No creí que estuvieras tan cansado, No creí que pudieras hacerlo)



Me gustaría oír opiniones de foreros sobre el uso en América. Sospecho que acá "no creía que..." está bien aunque "no creí que" sea más común.


----------



## Agró

caelum said:


> Creí *Creía *tener la idea correcta, (...)


----------



## kunvla

Nomenclature said:


> jilar said:
> 
> 
> 
> El verbo creer, cuando se formula en negativo, pide el uso de subjuntivo. (No creí que estuvieras tan cansado, No creí que pudieras hacerlo)
> 
> 
> 
> Me gustaría oír opiniones de foreros sobre el uso en América. Sospecho que acá "no creía que..." está bien aunque "no creí que" sea más común.
Click to expand...

Esto no tiene que ver con el español americano o europeo, sino con la aspectualidad de los predicados perfectos y imperfectos.

"No creí que estuvieras tan cansado". Me dijiste, por ejemplo, que eras muy cansado, pero no te creí, no presté fe en tu palabras.
Es algo puntual, incoativo.

"No creía que pudieras hacerlo". Me lo dijeron tal vez varias veces, pero cada vez no lo creí.
Se trata de una repetición indeterminada.

O, tal vez, simplemente estaba desconfiando de tus facilidades o capacidades para hacer tal cosa, ya que por alguna razón tenía esta idea de tí.
Es algo duradero, estático.

Saludos,


----------



## Nomenclature

kunvla said:


> Esto no tiene que ver con el español americano o europeo, sino con la aspectualidad de los predicados perfectos y imperfectos.
> 
> "No creí que estuvieras tan cansado". Me dijiste, por ejemplo, que eras muy cansado, pero no te creí, no presté fe en tu palabras.
> Es algo puntual, incoativo.
> 
> "No creía que pudieras hacerlo". Me lo dijeron tal vez varias veces, pero cada vez no lo creí.
> Se trata de una repetición indeterminada.
> 
> O, tal vez, simplemente estaba desconfiando de tus facilidades o capacidades para hacer tal cosa, ya que por alguna razón tenía esta idea de tí.
> Es algo duradero, estático.
> 
> Saludos,


Eso es; gracias. Por alguna razón cuando vi la palabra "subjuntivo" la leí como si fuera "pretérito"


----------



## caelum

lol Este hilo me tiene todo revuelto! Gracias por la corrección.


----------



## Aviador

Bandama said:


> ... añado que en algunos países de escaso uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto, fundamentalmente del Cono Sur, la opción 1 comprendería para muchos hablantes las funciones de 1 y 2.


No en este país del Cono Sur. En Chile _Nunca he creído en la felicidad_ es la forma normal de expresar que no se creía en la felicidad en el pasado y que todavía no se cree en ella. Con el pretérito perfecto, _Nunca creí en la felicidad_, aquí se expresa la idea de que antes no, pero ahora sí se cree en la felicidad.


----------



## Doraemon-

Es la distinción habitual entre tiempo perfecto (creí) e imperfecto (creía).
El uso de uno u otro depende de si se quiere indicar que es una acción finalizada o no, si era puntual o duró un tiempo, o la relación temporal que corresponda si está en relación a otro verbo (si se sitúa dentro de otro pasado más prolongado, o el otro dentro de este).


----------



## caelum

A ver si he asimilado todo lo que vengo leyendo en este hilo y en los demás sobre este tema.

Si se está hablando de una creencia pasada que fue comprobada o refutada, se expresaría con el pretérito:

Creí que me amaba (pero me cortó).

De niño creí en los Reyes Magos (hasta que mi hemano me dijo que no existían [en realidad, este ejemplo me da que pensar....])

No obstante, se usaría el imperfecto para expresar una creencia sin hace referencia a si se tiene aún).

Creía que me amaba (en esa época, éramos felices; no se sabe si cortamos o si resultó que no).

De niño creía en los Reyes Magos (por que todos los años, despertaba con carbón en los zapatos).

¿Qué les parece? Yo de verdad no había pensado mucho en este tema antes de toparme con este hilo, pero ahora mis dudas sobran.


----------



## Rocko!

caelum said:


> Nunca creí que me amó.
> Nunca creía cuando me decía que me amaba.


Tus frases quedan muy bien y naturales si las acompletas:

_Nunca le creí que me amó.
Nunca le creía cuando me decía que me amaba._

Nunca me creíste... Nunca te creyó... Nunca nos creyeron...


----------



## jilar

El uso de ejemplos ayudaría a entenderlo más fácilmente


Doraemon- said:


> El uso de uno u otro depende de si se quiere indicar que es una acción finalizada o no.


Para este caso podemos ver una frase de @caelum


caelum said:


> Por eso se me hacía tan mal cuando lo escribí


En concreto al uso de escribir. Dices "escribí" y no "escribía" (y has de notar que dices "hacía" y no "hizo"). No te preocupes, en este caso yo los veo bien empleados, _escribí_ porque lo consideras cuando ya escribiste la frase. O sea, la acción, escribir, finalizó.

Si consideraras eso "mientras lo estabas escribiendo", entonces los nativos diríamos " mientras/cuando lo escribía".

Eso solo depende de tu forma de contemplarlo. Como ves, puedes usar uno u otro. Pero si usas uno u otro se deduce todo lo que dice la teoría, el perfecto para algo finalizado y el imperfecto para algo que se está ejecutando o todavía no finalizó.

Por otro lado "hacía" sugiere que tras ver tus frases, estuviste varias veces repasándolas y no acababas de ver si eran o no correctas, es decir, el hecho de "hacérsete mal (=no estar convencido de que estaba bien)" se prolonga o repite en determinada cantidad de tiempo (poco o mucho), es algo que tiene cierta continuidad, no es algo puntual o que sucede una única vez.
Esto refiere a otro punto que indicó el compañero


Doraemon- said:


> si era puntual o duró un tiempo


----------



## jilar

caelum said:


> Si se está hablando de una creencia pasada que fue comprobada o refutada, se expresaría con el pretérito:






caelum said:


> No obstante, se usaría el imperfecto para expresar una creencia sin hace referencia a si se tiene aún



No creo que esas sean las claves para usar uno u otro.

La clave es cómo tú decides explicar lo que 1.sucedió o 2.sucede/sucedía en ese pasado.
Misma situación contada de dos maneras:
1. Ayer creí que iba a dormir del tirón, pues estaba muy cansado, pero me desperté varias veces. ( al decir "creí" sugieres que esa creencia fue puntual, por ejemplo solo lo pensaste en el momento en que te ibas a acostar, además no revives mentalmente ese pasado, lo cuentas mentalmente desde tu presente actual)

2. Ayer creía que iba a dormir del tirón, ...
(Usas creía o bien porque esa creencia se prolongó durante cierto tiempo, por ejemplo que lo pensaste varias veces por la tarde, o bien porque revives mentalmente ese pasado y por ello lo cuentas como si te estuviese pasando "ahora"). Por esto " pasado que revives mentalmente" unido a "ahora" permite lo que expresé con 2. sucede/sucedía en el pasado.

Pero no te preocupes, todo esto lo hace nuestro subconsciente. Los nativos no nos paramos a pensar conscientemente qué tiempo emplearemos mientras hablamos. Surge de manera natural, igual que tú hablas inglés sin tener que pensar lo que vas a decir. 
Eso no quita que a veces el subconsciente nos falle.


----------



## caelum

jilar said:


> Pero no te preocupes, todo esto lo hace nuestro subconsciente. Los nativos no nos paramos a pensar conscientemente qué tiempo emplearemos mientras hablamos. Surge de manera natural, igual que tú hablas inglés sin tener que pensar lo que vas a decir.
> Eso no quita que a veces el subconsciente nos falle.



Pero ¿cómo crees que no me vaya a preocupar, pues, si quiero hablar bien? Es obvio que no lo piensen los nativos, pero esa dejadez no me sirve! lol Tengo un prurito grande de no equivocarme al hablar, y menos al escribir. Me consta que la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes no pensáis en la gramática al hablar, y con mucho trabajo espero poder hacer lo mismo


----------



## caelum

jilar said:


> El uso de ejemplos ayudaría a entenderlo más fácilmente
> 
> Para este caso podemos ver una frase de @caelum
> 
> En concreto al uso de escribir. Dices "escribí" y no "escribía" (y has de notar que dices "hacía" y no "hizo"). No te preocupes, en este caso yo los veo bien empleados, _escribí_ porque lo consideras cuando ya escribiste la frase. O sea, la acción, escribir, finalizó.
> 
> Si consideraras eso "mientras lo estabas escribiendo", entonces los nativos diríamos " mientras/cuando lo escribía".
> 
> Eso solo depende de tu forma de contemplarlo. Como ves, puedes usar uno u otro. Pero si usas uno u otro se deduce todo lo que dice la teoría, el perfecto para algo finalizado y el imperfecto para algo que se está ejecutando o todavía no finalizó.
> 
> Por otro lado "hacía" sugiere que tras ver tus frases, estuviste varias veces repasándolas y no acababas de ver si eran o no correctas, es decir, el hecho de "hacérsete mal (=no estar convencido de que estaba bien)" se prolonga o repite en determinada cantidad de tiempo (poco o mucho), es algo que tiene cierta continuidad, no es algo puntual o que sucede una única vez.
> Esto refiere a otro punto que indicó el compañero



Esta explicación sí me sosiega un pelín. A lo mejor me suele salir bien, pero al pensarlo demasiado la cago.   Gracias, amigo


----------



## Peterdg

caelum said:


> si quiero hablar bien? Es obvio que no lo piens*a*n los nativos,





caelum said:


> y con mucho trabajo espero poder hacer lo mismo.


Lo siento, pero nunca será posible (a menos que tengas menos de +/- 12 años   ) No quiero desanimarte, pero es mejor tener objetivos realistas. Siguiendo pensarás más rápidamente pero seguirás pensando.


----------



## caelum

Habida cuenta de que sólo llevo siete años estudiando y tengo ya casi 28, voy a seguir con mi objetivo irrealista, gracias.


----------



## jilar

caelum said:


> A lo mejor me suele salir bien, pero al pensarlo demasiado la cago.


Te lo tomas con humor y haces bien.
Y creo que aciertas con ese razonamiento que anotas.
Yo te leo y me sorprende lo bien que lo haces, incluso tienes detalles, giros, que le presupongo solo a un nativo. Como por ejemplo el coloquialismo, "la cago".
No sé cuánto te lleva escribir los mensajes, pero ya me gustaría a mí expresarme en inglés como tú lo haces en español.


Mira, con amar quizá es más difícil de verlo, porque al fin y al cabo es un sentimiento que, en este caso, depende de otra persona.

Pero piensa en verbos que puedes comprobar físicamente, por ejemplo dormir.
Imagina esta situación. Tu pareja te dijo, a las 4 de la tarde:
Me voy a acostar, caigo de sueño. (Y se va al dormitorio).

A las 4:30 tú necesitas entrar en el dormitorio y cuando lo haces, para tu sorpresa, ves que no está durmiendo.

Eso es lo que esperas porque tu creencia se basa en lo que te dijo y en que si tenía tanto sueño lo normal sería quedarse dormido al instante y, también más normal, sería que media hora no le bastase para eliminar ese cansancio o sueño. A esa creencia influye que no has detectado ningún signo que te diga que todavía estaba despierto (podrías haberlo oído toser, o estornudar, o tener la televisión encendida y con mucho volumen).
Pues bien, cuando entras y ves que no duerme.
¿Qué le dirías?

Yo solo admito:
Creí/creía que dormías.

Y no usando "dormiste".

En cambio, perfectamente contemplo ambas posibilidades:
1. ¿No dormiste?
2. ¿No dormías /estabas durmiendo? (Esta pregunta se hace así porque se basa en la suposición -creencia- que tú tienes. Que no es más que " creer que dormía o estaba durmiendo ".


Ánimo. 

Pd: el ejemplo de tu pareja es solo un ejemplo, verás que en alguna línea hablo de un chico. Yo no sé si eres chica o chico ni las parejas que puedas tener.
Es difícil.en español librarse de estas cosas.


----------



## caelum

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, jilar. Agradezco la acribia con la que me has puesto los ejemplos. Por cierto, ¿no son las 4 de la madrugada ahí en Galicia, loco?


----------



## jilar

Casi, van a ser las 7 ahora mismo.



¿Acribia? .. Se me escapa la palabra que querías usar.

Pd: Ya lo he visto. Palabra que desconocía. Mira tú.  Un no nativo enseñándole vocabulario a un nativo.


----------

